# Who Remembers these?



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

If you do, you are old school..


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha! metal seamers wow its bin awhile...


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

*How about these?*

Anybody?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Never seen any of that stuff before. These are some of my tools I use everyday though.:jester:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

The other three look familiar, but I can't recall using them.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

AWWWWH ! Love you guys :thumbup: I have a collection of that stuff.


RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

This was on my roof this week.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

that loooks like so much fun!


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

Metal seamers! I should know because my grandfather still uses them. 


George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------



## bellinghamroofer (May 6, 2017)

Hah, My dad (he's an old man now!) had those.


----------



## DineshMT (Mar 12, 2018)

O'Donnell Roofing & Solar said:


> Anybody?


What is it used for?


----------

